# Facebook Friends



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Was not sure where to put this, but after numerous photo shoots, we are now on Facebook for those that want to be friends with us. Just search for Northern Plains Hedgehogs or click here:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000487444149

Thanks Guys
Tanya


----------



## raziel (Dec 11, 2010)

You'll have my like soon


----------

